# I want to buy 1 lb. + of Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone have any for sale? I'm in Canada, so it needs to ship discretely.

Thanks!


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

c.ortiz108 and I are going to be doing a transaction where I am having a pipesandcigars order (three 8oz tins of SPC Plum Pudding) shipped to him and in return providing him with a tin of his favourite tobacco and, of course, paying for the shipping costs to me here in Ontario, Canada. 

This post is to keep both parties honest and to provide a means of public feedback to reflect our reputations for future dealings.

I don't have access to the marketplace threads on Puff.com for some reason, so this will have to do.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

bojangle said:


> c.ortiz108 and I are going to be doing a transaction where I am having a pipesandcigars order (three 8oz tins of SPC Plum Pudding) shipped to him and in return providing him with a tin of his favourite tobacco and, of course, paying for the shipping costs to me here in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> This post is to keep both parties honest and to provide a means of public feedback to reflect our reputations for future dealings.
> 
> I don't have access to the marketplace threads on Puff.com for some reason, so this will have to do.


 I hope you got his permission before posting this on the forums.


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

NormH3 said:


> I hope you got his permission before posting this on the forums.


Of course. Deal went perfectly. I got plum pudding from elsewhere, though. I did get some hearth and home blends from him though. See trader feedback.


----------



## Hilmi cay (Jan 16, 2017)

www.pipoogle.com


----------

